

Code Fellows: Ruby on Rails Bootcamp Review - billyshih
http://www.billyshih.com/blog/code-fellows-review-month-1/

======
tmandarano
Great write up Billy. Have you had a chance to talk to the founders or
employees at the TechStars companies?

------
shire
I've applied several times, can't wait to be accepted.

------
asack
Couldn't have said it better myself

